# For all the suffering birds



## Guest (Aug 15, 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vDa5B63v-j0


----------



## Fallinwhisper (Aug 13, 2007)

Very touching video, how can you not cry?! How people can treat animals like that I have no idea. It's the people like all of you that are hero's to these birds!


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

*Video brought back memories*

I bought a Cockatoo from street people several years back.
He was amazing creature, very intelligent and loving. He was also time consuming. When I originally bought him I suspected he had been stolen and hoped to reunite him with his human companion. The bird had not been micro-chipped and no one ever responded to my ads. After several months I placed him with a retired couple able to give him more time than I could.
The video so reminded me of Oscar, the sad shape he was in when I rescued him and the gorgeous bird he turned into.


----------



## Pete Jasinski (Jan 2, 2005)

That poor soul  At least he left this plane of existence loved and happy. I haven't cried this bad in a while


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

My own Lucas, who is a hybrid (Moluccan/Umbrella) cockatoo, had a pretty rough start in life, and I am very thankful that he hadn't developed any health issues or feather plucking. Lucas was a rescue 'too that had spent the nine months before he came my way in a dog crate in a barn or outbuilding because of his quite normal cockatoo "noise". He is a lovely, lovely bird, and I am delighted that he is my bird. I certainly do know, though, that when he starts his cockatoo calling that most of the windows in the neighborhood probably rattle  

I also have a footless African Grey (her parents ate her feet off) that is really a joy and probably the smartest living being in or on our property, and the new little Nandy Conure that I seem to be calling Bubba on a real regular basis .. that name will probably stick.

I also have smaller hookbills .. lovebirds, cockatiels, and parakeets .. they are all delightful little birds.

The bigger parrots (even the little Conure) definitely are a challenging type of pet bird to have and to successfully care for.

The Lily Sanctuary here in my area and for which I am a member of the Board of Directors has several large parrots whose stories would reduce you to total and complete blubbering. The one cockatoo that I am thinking of has feathers on her head .. period .. nowhere else .. she is a total plucker and an emotional mess due to her past .. it wasn't just the plucking, but she had also made some pretty significant wounds to her body .. just absolutely heartbreaking to see. I can't remember being so shocked at just about anything as seeing her up on her play stand at the Sanctuary .. totally naked little body with this large feathered cockatoo head. Her pics aren't up on the website yet, but here's the link .. some pretty cool birds and stories: http://www.lilysanctuary.org/

Terry


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

These are very sad stories, certainly brings tears to your eyes.........but then there's Elsie...............LOL

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Fkw6XBCktqE


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Lovebirds said:


> These are very sad stories, certainly brings tears to your eyes.........but then there's Elsie...............LOL
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Fkw6XBCktqE


WHAT A HANDFUL!!!! LOL


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Lovebirds said:


> These are very sad stories, certainly brings tears to your eyes.........but then there's Elsie...............LOL


Yes, Elsie is really something  

Terry


----------

